# Carbon Fiber Dash



## Slow Motion (Nov 8, 2011)

has anyone ordered or used that carbon fiber dash kit on carid.com? is it worth the money or would u be better off buying vinyl wrap and doing it that way. if anyone has wrapped it how difficult is it? opinions on both would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought a similar kit and it looked like complete crap. I would say buy a sheet of CF vinyl and wrap it yourself. Although if you want to wrap the two silver U-shaped trim pieces I would advise against it. Its a pain in the *** and nearly impossible to do in one piece.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Talk to boats, he killed it.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

3M makes sheets of carbon fiber vinyl wrap and it looks great. As long as you have a good edge to the project you are working on, it will really make it pop.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

if you have used the CF wrap it is super easy to do. I did both of mine in about 15min and had no problems


----------



## wheresthatcamaro (Sep 14, 2012)

I recently did mine with rvinyl.com. It was $40 and everything is laser cut just like the carid one is. I had great luck with mine, with alot of patience it turned out pretty sweet. I also took the opportunity of plasti-dipping the silver trim pieces as I was doing the dash kit.


----------



## Mr.MasonDixon (Jan 25, 2013)

How does the trim that was plastidipped look now ?


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

I used the 3M di-noc carbon fiber off eBay. Very easy to install an a flat surface but a bit tricky on curves. A heat gun is a must.







































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

lukeurip said:


> I used the 3M di-noc carbon fiber off eBay.


Are you sure that's Dinoc and not the newer 1080 Scotchprint? The Dinoc has a "matte" appearance, yours looks glossier, like the 1080 SP. Personally I like the glossier look... the Dinoc always seemed a little phoney looking since most real carbon parts are glossy.

EDIT: It looks like they have added new "satin" options for 2013:

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=PPPPPr6wH0cpiuqRl7xsi7qbbs6nb06wEsQPbsQPbPPPPPP--


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow some of these look amazing, I wouldn't trust my own work to look so smooth. I really want this done though to the silver panels of the interior. It looks so much smoother and sleeker in my opinion. Nice job everyone!


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes 3M do-noc in gloss finish.
Metrorestyling.com


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

